# Need help identifing a drag type plow P023440 or P028440



## roger53 (Sep 24, 2018)

It's a drag type plow with steel wheels. Pull the rope and it drops into the ground and plows one row. Pull rope again and she comes out of the ground and ready for the turn. I've used it a couple years to prepare the garden but I don't know anything about it.

Thanks in advance for help.

Roger


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2018)

Admittedly I know next to nothing about a small plow like this, but I think you're gonna have to attach a photo to your post for any real identification.

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and I'm sure one or more of the members will chime in.

If you get a chance later on, please drop by our Tractor of the month Forum and cast your vote in the current Tractor of the month contest.
Again, welcome to the Tractor Forum.

Here's your invitation to put your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for October's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll will be at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

There are plenty of antique trip plows from which to choose. Not familiar with any numbers you have posted, they usually are identified my a manufacturer and model number painted on the side of the upper frame. 

I suspect you are looking at casting numbers in your reference.

Most identification numbers have long ago rusted away, but here are some of the more common trip plows: http://www.antiquetractors.com/Research/ATRP_Plows.htm


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Roger, Have any pictures of it? I had one for years, before hydraulics came into view and it worked very well. John Deere Moldboard single bottom. The wheels might give a clue. PJ


----------

